# Coolscan with Intel MacPro?



## tendim (Apr 6, 2004)

G'day.

I love my Quad G5 but it is finally starting to show its age. One reason I have stayed with the PowerPC platform is because of my Nikon Coolscan 9000, and its apparent challenges with the Intel platform.

I have been using NikonScan with the G5 since I first purchased the scanner, which I have read anecdotes on several sites, does not play nice with the Intel chip. Does anybody here run with a Nikon Coolscan, and if so, what software are you using? If I have to, I'm willing to fork out the cash for SilverFast, but the last time I checked SilverFast still used the Nikon drivers over Firewire, which makes me suspicious as to how well it will work on an Intel Mac.

(Btw I have tried VueScan, and while I enjoyed it for flatbed scanning, did not like it for the Coolscan; so I am not looking at that avenue right now).

Thanks for any input.
-10d


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Sorry nobody has responded to you.... I have a Coolscan 8000 fw but it's still hooked into my G5 running the Nikon crash on command sw. We tried it on a PC but it wasn't much better. 

Looks like there is a demo for Silverfast 8 on their website, have you tried it? Hmm or are you thinking of upgrading your G5? If I get time I can try it on my i7 MBP.


----------



## iHop (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm all ears on this thread. I have a G5 and a Coolscan 8000 as well. My Nikonscan sw is quite stable.
I'm trying to get up the nerve to take it apart and clean the mirror and lens. Maybe I'll just leave it...


----------

